# Great vid on buying a mill



## Dabbler (Mar 24, 2020)

If you don't know Dale Derry, and you want to get neat tricks to do machining better, he's one of the good guys...  His channel name is "Build Something Cool"

Here's his new video on buying a mill:


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 24, 2020)

Super informative video John. I learned a lot. 

And I'm only mildly offended at his comment about fabricators who "only care if the motor runs."

Thanks.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 24, 2020)

Some good points. I'd add a few:

I would check the spindle taper seat directly with a tenths DTI so you are reading that surface itself for runout or eccentricity. Introducing a collect and a pin are potentially 2 more sources of error that may either mask runout or artificially exaggerate it depending on how the tolerances stack. Better than nothing. He makes a good point about bringing your tools & having a plan.

I would give the lubrication system like 1-shot oiler a lookover. If its plugged could be a sign of neglect. If its leaking, replacing the lines & fittings is kind of a deeper disassembly. 

Funny he didn't mention the motor or electrics at all. Hopefully we are all aware that a 3-phase motor coming from an industrial shop will require a rotary phase converter or possibly VFD conversion depending on some variables for home based single phase power. I'm no expert but I'm told some of the older Bridgeport motors are a bit more obscure & harder to source or retrofit, so might represent some bucks if worn. Lastly ensure your shop panel & wiring amp duty accommodates the new machine. A that pretty much exhausts my entire reservoir of electrical knowledge LOL

This series shows some of the inner workings of Bridgeport style mills.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiqCbERb5VG_G34vkx7j-zg


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 25, 2020)

really good points!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 25, 2020)

OK review - his machine was excellent shape like new. Price quoted was for a market where they have tons of machines. Yesterday a machine went on auction for 1600 CAD plus fees - i.e. around 1900 CAD. I stayed in it till over 1000 plus.

Machine was "fabricator grade" - and I mean like a welder guy (no offense to anyone). Table was used as an anvil. To the point that there was noticeable bulge in the front of the table (!!!). Like 2mm or more.
Head had some ports missing and few handles were replaced by bolts.
Electrical looked like a mess needing fixing with stuff hanging. 
table and knee moved freely but with lots of ease - there were signs some power feed was removed or something similar - mechanism looked a bit of a rats nest. 

Could not inspect 40 taper - there was ER 32 chuck in it - collet stuck hard in the taper could not remove it even with a wrench (!)

I tried to move spindle around by hand - it made a bit strange noises and I am thinking that the variable speed belt was trashed in the head. 

I did not check runout - but given overall abuse it may have been out. 

Machine was run as a hogger as the high / low speed lever was on a heavy spring - when your machine shakes it usually is enough to disengage that handle - so if someone placed such a big spring there machine had to be run often with heavy cuts to make it shake a lot. Also downfeed drill handle had a weld == shaking again.

Note that on this video fabricator bough fab type like the one I seen in US for $400.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 25, 2020)

If you are patient, deals can be had in Calgary.  OTOH I've seen some melt-down grade mills go for 4000$ though.

His prices are about okay if you double them to CAD.  Top-end full sized mills in showroom shape go for almost 8000$ these days (15000$ being the new price)


----------



## Tom Kitta (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah, some pp don't know what they are doing and can make a mistake. I did with a lathe... when I was more of a beginner. I.e. overpaying b/c you don't know any better can happen... but it would be hard for me to peddle re-melt lathe or mill to unsuspecting beginner - I am just to honest to screw people over like that especially given it did happen to me.


----------

